# Tennessee Froggers.



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

I was wanting to see who was very close to pigeon forge or gatlinsburg, that may be interested in selling some frogs or tads??? I will be down march 4-8 to get married! So I may be interested in meeting up if anyone wants to sell some. Also I was curious does anyone know any local petshops that deals mainly in reptiles and herps??


----------



## gsusfreak (Sep 12, 2008)

lisa aka "chesney" on this forum, is the only breeder i know in the area....she mainly breeds Tincs ...and has a website called tenntincs.com


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

yeah Ive found her we intend on making a stop by her house to hopfully get some froglets and maybe some tads!


----------

